# Leaking oil



## BravoRomeoHotel (Feb 8, 2016)

The last couple weeks I've notice oil is leaking around the seam where the top plastic cover of the engine block meets the metal underneath the oil cap and dipstick. My oil level isn't low enough to add oil but I am getting a bad burning smell in the cabin when the vent is on. Only 70,000 and 4 years old. Any ideas? Thinking seals may be getting bad but this early?! 

It's not puddling on the block but enough to concern me. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely a trip to the dealership time. Sounds to me like you have a pressure related oil leak and since it's with the engine block it will be covered under the powertrain warranty. (Hoses aren't covered)


----------



## BravoRomeoHotel (Feb 8, 2016)

obermd said:


> Definitely a trip to the dealership time. Sounds to me like you have a pressure related oil leak and since it's with the engine block it will be covered under the powertrain warranty. (Hoses aren't covered)


I was concerned it wouldn't be covered...def don't wanna pay their $75 or whatever it is to "check the car out" 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BravoRomeoHotel (Feb 8, 2016)

I can post a couple pics to see if that helps everyone's opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BravoRomeoHotel (Feb 8, 2016)

Here are a couple...hope you can see the moisture all around the "seam" 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Unusual leak point.....I wonder if the fill cap is either incorrectly seated or the leak source......there is a terrific amount of oil being thrown under the cap.....enough so that Chevy added a baffle under the fill cap in 2014.

Rob


----------



## BravoRomeoHotel (Feb 8, 2016)

Robby said:


> Unusual leak point.....I wonder if the fill cap is either incorrectly seated or the leak source......there is a terrific amount of oil being thrown under the cap.....enough so that Chevy added a baffle under the fill cap in 2014.
> 
> Rob


I didn't know about the baffle? Recall type situation? I've taken the cap off and put it back on multiple times thinking it's not seated properly. 

I'm running synthetic oil and it smells like gasoline when I smell the oil cap?! Never sniffed the cap until I came into this problem


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The baffle wasn't a recall or bulletin.....but evidently Chevy saw enough problems at that point to bring the modification on line for the 2014 and subsequent build.

The odor you are picking up on is more from blowby gasses in the crankcase....entirely normal.....the gasses are heavy with fuel odor.

As far as the leak.....purchass a aerosol can of brake parts cleaner and wash off the accumulated oil from the cover......get it good and dry.
Drive it for a day and see what develops......oil doesn't go uphill so if you see something developing you may be able to see the source.

I wouldn't be surprised if the oil cap isn't the cause but will watch for your results.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> oil doesn't go uphill


Indeed. I wouldn't rule out a sloppy oil change. I agree with clean and watch.


----------



## BravoRomeoHotel (Feb 8, 2016)

Robby said:


> The baffle wasn't a recall or bulletin.....but evidently Chevy saw enough problems at that point to bring the modification on line for the 2014 and subsequent build.
> 
> The odor you are picking up on is more from blowby gasses in the crankcase....entirely normal.....the gasses are heavy with fuel odor.
> 
> ...


I'll clean it in the morning and let you all know. Thanks for the help and interest


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BravoRomeoHotel (Feb 8, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Indeed. I wouldn't rule out a sloppy oil change. I agree with clean and watch.


Cool...thanks for the help and interest. Going to clean it in the morning and see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

BravoRomeoHotel said:


> Cool...thanks for the help and interest. Going to clean it in the morning and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Keep us posted, hopefully it's just a fluke.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> The last couple weeks I've notice oil is leaking around the seam where the top plastic cover of the engine block meets the metal underneath the oil cap and dipstick. My oil level isn't low enough to add oil but I am getting a bad burning smell in the cabin when the vent is on. Only 70,000 and 4 years old. Any ideas? Thinking seals may be getting bad but this early?!
> 
> It's not puddling on the block but enough to concern me.
> 
> ...




Hello BravoRomeoHotel, 

We're sorry to hear that your Cruze has been experiencing this leaking oil concern as of late. It looks like you've already received some feedback from the forum, and we'd be happy to assist as well. If interested, please send us a private message with your VIN, current mileage, full contact information and preferred dealership. 

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

